# gas range burners sputter



## klimshelf (Jan 28, 2011)

Our GE XL44 propane range just started acting up after a decade of trouble free service. The top burners sputter periodically. They light fine but every 10 to 15 seconds about half the flames of the burner will go out for a second and then come back, like a ghostly wind just blew by. Twice now they've even gone out, spewing unburned gas into the kitchen. It's like we got a bad batch of propane or something - is that possible? Any ideas for cause and cure?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it possible that there's something wonky with your regulator?

The reason I ask, is because one time many years ago we had weird problems like this with our stove & furnace. Turns out there was ice built up on the outdoor regulator and it wasn't working properly.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Usually it's bad gas.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> It's like we got a bad batch of propane or something - is that possible? Any ideas for cause and cure?


Ayuh,... I had a problem like that a few years ago...
At about the time freezing weather showed up, it just plain Quit workin' all together...
I called my gas supplier,...
They, 'n the guy that came over claimed that it's Impossible for water to be in the system...
After abit of arguing in the driveway, the guy pumped in a few ounces of methanol....

Haven't had a problem since.....


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

How's your furnace running, is it showing similar signs or incomplete combustion?

Is the flame on the furnace not steady?

If they are both (furnace and stove) are showing similar signs I would be looking at the regulator. If its just the stove, did a spider make a web in the air injection part of the burner?


----------



## klimshelf (Jan 28, 2011)

Now today the burners are fine, no sputters. We don't have a gas furnace to compare flames. Temps here are mild, 30s to 60s. I'm thinking the last batch of propane had some water in it that worked its way through the lines causing sputter and now its gone. Does that sound plausible?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I'm thinking the last batch of propane had some water in it that worked its way through the lines causing sputter and now its gone. Does that sound plausible?


Ayuh,... Very possible,...

I'd still ask 'em to ethanol the tanks though...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Used to have a house with LP gas heat, cooking. YES, that has happened to me and it was water in the line. The gas company did deny this until I went down to the office and threatened to go to the County about it. The came out, removed some gas from the tank and tested it (?) with some type meter, no water vapor. Then they removed the line at the house and did the same, high water vapor. No idea of how it got there though. The did flush the entire system from tank to each appliance with another gas, may be nitrogen, to dry it out, the all was fine.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

When it comes to demanding that your gas company check out and/or clean your line, keep in mind that it might be at your own expense. It will depend largely on whether you own the LP tank, or are leasing it. It will also depend on contractual details, because it might stipulate that you are responsible for the line from the tank to the house.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Is it possible that there's something wonky with your regulator?
> 
> The reason I ask, is because one time many years ago we had weird problems like this with our stove & furnace. Turns out there was ice built up on the outdoor regulator and it wasn't working properly.


 
Or the regulator at the stove could be "wonky". I have not seen problems with the outside regulator, but have with the appliance regulator. You do have a regulator at the stove?


----------



## klimshelf (Jan 28, 2011)

Fireguy, there is no regulator at the stove. Since all the burners are working fine now I think it must have been moisture in the line that has cleared. It is no longer broke so I ain't gonna spend time fixing it. Thanks to everyone for your input. This is a great forum!:thumbup:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

there would be no regulator at the stove, there would be a regulator in the stove.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> there would be no regulator at the stove, there would be a regulator in the stove.


 
That may be. I do not do residential, just commercial gas. A commercial gas range is supposed to have a regulator, but I find many do not.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Our farm house, up in Minnesota, had 3 regulators. 1 on the LP tank, 1 on the outside of the house, and 1 on/in the stove. I'm not sure if that was a rather antiquated set-up, or what.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Our farm house, up in Minnesota, had 3 regulators. 1 on the LP tank, 1 on the outside of the house, and 1 on/in the stove. I'm not sure if that was a rather antiquated set-up, or what.


Depending on the BTUs required, the length of the pipe, the size of the pipe, the type of appliances, sometimes higher pressure is needed to supply enough gas to the appliances. But, the cooking appliances I have worked on use low pressure, I think usually 5 to 7 pounds of water pressure. My gas code books are in the Sprinter, which is at my shop. Commercial gas stoves, grilles, charbroilers, woks, require a regulator for each open flame appliance. Some ovens and fryers have a gas valve with a built in regualtor. If I am installing appliances, I always take regulators with me, some customers toss them in the trash along with the installation manuals. 

Klimshelf, the regulator has a purpose, to regulate the amount of fuel gas going into the stove. If there is an overpressure of the gas supply, you will have a large flame to contend with. Your personal safety is your concern. I assume you are a single person with no family or neighbors to be responsible for/to. But, you might go online and see if the manufacturer lists a regulator for your appliance. Try Fixya.com


----------

